# Any difference in male and female skunks?



## iheartpython (Mar 23, 2012)

After doing more research than I've ever done for anything in my life, I have decided to enter the wonderful club of skunkie ownership. I've already tracked down some lovely little kits from a wonderful breeder but there's still just a few things I'm not clear about.
A couple of times I've read that female skunks are less destructive and more easily litter trained than the males...was just wondering if this is true or if there are any other major differences between the two that I should take into consideration? I already know that it is very important to spay the females if you're not going to breed but I was wondering if it is also beneficial to neuter the males?
And also, I have been told that a well socialised skunk will spray only very rarely, and god knows, I'm not put off by bad smell and some heavy duty cleaning but my OH isn't quite so sure.
So, how often have your skunks sprayed?
How intense is it?
And why have yours sprayed?
Sorry to waffle on, but any advice would really be appreciated :roll2:


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I can only speak from my experience so far with the female I've had since Feb. I was told she was litter trained but she wasn't and it took ages. She still has the odd accident but thankfully pee-wise its always in the tray.
She has never sprayed- the most we've had is the odd bit of foot stamping and hissing at the cat when she tries pinching her dinner :lol2: I thought when she had her jill jab at the vets that would be 'it', the moment when we got the dreaded spray, but she was good as gold and didn't even flinch.
As far as neutering goes, my personal decision was to get her jill jabbed (a) because I don't yet feel experienced enough to breed and (b) because I was concerned there was already going to be a lot of kits around and are there enough good homes out there? With the latter, time will tell but skunks are certainly gaining popularity pretty rapidly. With the jill jab you can of course breed at the next season if you wish, its not permanent. Males are a bit trickier though, you're taking a big gamble in my opinion if you choose not to neuter. You may be lucky and get one who is lovely and laid back..or end up with a horrid monster when he hits sexual maturity whose behaviour may not be changed by neutering later.
All in all I think skunks are FAB and once you have one you'll definitely want another!
Good luck!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

With males, it is best to neuter, as they are messier and smellier (any house training can be lost for that period) and more difficult during the breeding season and some will hump everything in sight for months on end. As with any male animal, neutering will generally calm them and make them an easier pet and also avoid some health problems in the future.

With spraying, the only time Oz sprayed was when he was very ill and in a lot of pain, so he sprayed constantly for the last 3 days of his life. Lavender has only sprayed once, when she was climbing and fell and scared herself. She's off to the vets this afternoon, as I think she may have a phantom pregnancy (gutted about that), so she might add to her spray tally if she is scared!


----------

